# Probleme synchroniser ipod4 jailbreaké cause: whatsapp



## swaile (12 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
j'ai ipod touch4 que j'ai jailbreaké. J'ai installé whatsapp qui fonctionne bien mais le problème maintenant est que je ne parviens plus à synchroniser mon ipod! Itunes m'indique "Cet ordinateur n&#8217;est plus autorisé à utiliser les apps installées sur l&#8217;iPod" Souhaitez-vous autoriser cet ordinateur à utiliser les articles achetés dans l&#8217;iTunes Store*?" "Si vous n&#8217;autorisez pas cet ordinateur, l&#8217;app «*WhatsApp*» et ses données seront supprimées de cet iPod."

Je clique sur autoriser, insère mon mot de passe mais quelques secondes après on m'indique que "Cet ordinateur est déjà autorisé.En incluant celui-ci, vous avez autorisé un ordinateur sur vos 5." Puis itunes me remet tous ces messages sans fin j'indique mon mot de passe etc... usqu'au moment où je clique sur annuler vu que je perds patience.

Auriez-vous une solution svp??

Merci!


----------



## Lauange (21 Août 2013)

essaye de supprimer l'autorisation attend 1 minute et ré autorise.


----------

